# Need some advice on a Hardy water furnace



## DougG (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi all , I have a Hardy water furnace , it has the two pumps on it one for the house and one for the shop ; last year it worked great but this year nothing wants to work ! I have power to the outlet on back of the furnace where the pumps are plugged in , the furnace is full of water, the water temp is 160 deg. , the draft blower works, I move the thermostat in the house and it - lights up - but nothing comes on the pump or the blower in the house ; I tried the shop and same thing the thermostat lights up but neither the pump or blower comes on ; it worked good last year and just set over the summer , any ideas on whats wrong ? The wire connections all look good , thanks in advance !


----------



## Tennman (Oct 16, 2013)

Doug, Not many Hardy users around here in the Boiler Room. If I were in your shoes I'd call my HVAC guy. I'm not very control or electrical handy and maybe someone here well chime in to help step you through debugging, but regular Hardy posters here are like hen's teeth... or more scarce. If I were you I'd dink around with a multimeter or hot wire light since it sounds like something simple like a bad relay or disconnect somewhere. So there's the good news... it's probably simple, bad news not many Hardy experts here. One of the HVAC guys may chime in to step you isolate the problem. I saw no one replying and thot I'd let you know so you don't think your being ignoring.


----------



## __dan (Oct 16, 2013)

It's a typical seasonal startup problem. The pumps sit with a little sediment in them and get seized. That may be what you are describing, the boiler is up to temp and idle, no flow with power at the pump.

If it's a cartidge circ, they come apart pretty easy. You could take it apart and see if the impeller spins freely, or break it loose if it does not.


----------



## Fred61 (Oct 16, 2013)

If it's an open system (not pressurized) and the water chemistry is not up to snuff most cast iron pumps will seize over a period of no use. Many widely used pumps such as most Taco units can be removed and you will be able to look into them and see the impeller . Just reach in with a screwdriver and give it a spin.  Better yet, put some power to it when you have it in your hand to see if it spins before you manually spin it with the screwdriver.


----------



## DougG (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies , the pumps are free, I drained them last spring and sprayed WD 40 in them , ive had a cast one seize, and the good SS ones are pretty high dollar ! Thanks


----------



## Tennman (Oct 16, 2013)

Huh... That wouldn't have occurred to me. Motivate me to fire up the pump once in a while since mine typically are idle for 8-9 months.


----------



## shmodaddy (Oct 18, 2013)

Did  you get this resolved?   Sounds like a relay problem to me.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 18, 2013)

Are the t-stats battery or powered? If the 24v transformer is gone and t-stats are battery, they will light up but not send power to anything. Do you have 24v at t-stat.


----------



## Coach B (Oct 22, 2013)

Tennman said:


> That wouldn't have occurred to me. Motivate me to fire up the pump once in a while since mine typically are idle for 8-9 months.


 
Same here.  I had a pump seize up once and we had to replace the pump center.  Guess sitting all that time might have caused it.

OP- I've got a Hardy too, so you are not the only one.


----------

